# Pics of my jenny and her hinny ....



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is a pic of my 2 from this past August.







This is Ella and her 20 min. old "baby" Snickers!


----------



## minifancier (Feb 15, 2004)

Real nice looking~! Neat pics..


----------



## Miniv (Feb 15, 2004)

Precious! Don't tempt me!

MA


----------



## Roxy's Run (Feb 15, 2004)

OMG!! That second picture is just the cutest picture!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## minifancier (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh ya Roxy Run: You can also house break them~!



This is my Charley I had him for 4 years, and he would come in the house many times..Never had one "accident"


----------



## gibsongrrl (Feb 15, 2004)

What an adorable pair!!!

You can see pix of my mini donkey, Sparky, here:

http://community.webshots.com/album/106373822GytMHv

Kristie


----------



## charlee (Mar 6, 2004)

oh my.......if you wake up and find that little girl missing one morning..she's living the life of luxury in MY barn! I want oneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 6, 2004)

That baby is just tooooo cute!!!

Now, where in Wisconsin do you live?????-Hmmm if that baby turns up missing and I suddenly have one that looks just like it, it will "only" be a coincidence!! HA!

They are certainly the cutest babies, gotta LOVE those loooong ears!!


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Mar 30, 2004)

Roxy said:


> That second picture is just the cutest picture!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!


*Just what I was going to say!! Nice shooting!!*


----------



## dustyrose (Mar 30, 2004)

Great pics, and that baby is just the cutest thing!!

I can't wait to get my 2 home, it will be 4 more weeks before they are here



We still have a few things to do to get ready for them, but I"ll be ready and waiting when the time comes.


----------



## bear (Mar 30, 2004)

That is the cutest picture, I love it. Bear/Kay


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is Snickers when he was first born. Corinne/Snickers


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 14, 2005)

Look at little Snickers - seems so long ago that he was so tiny!



Lori


----------



## Marnie (Dec 14, 2005)

He is just darling, I just adore him. I want a baby long ear so bad but may have to wait for quite awhile yet, none of my jennys are bred but 3 did run with a mini stallion all summer but the guy was quite sure that none got bred. so time will tell, I just think they are the cutest things!


----------



## jdomep (Dec 15, 2005)

So adorable - makes me miss my little Vernon (haven't seen my little guy since my surgery last week



) Kiss your for me


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 15, 2005)

SO cute....


----------

